# Fiberglass roof deck crack



## tlee1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I recently noticed a crack in my fiberglass roof deck around a vent pipe. The company that built it in Oregon is out of business. Does anyone have any idea how to repair this? Also for maintenance, should I be recoating the deck periodically? Thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 17, 2009)

tlee, what is that roof over top of? Are you experiencing any leaking? 

I would suggest going to a commercial roofing supply house and explaining to them what your problem is. Most of your commercial suppliers have a large selection of could for specific applications. Asking for advise from the big box stores is probably not the direction I would steer you on a fiberglass roof deck. Thats something thats new to me in middle Tennessee. Stay away from silicone and roof cement though, just my :2cents:

Should be an easy job you could diy. Make sure everything is clean and dry before you repair.


----------



## tlee1 (Aug 17, 2009)

oldog/newtrick, thank you for your reply.
It appears to be some sort of white coat over top of a fiberglass layer over possibly plywood. This is just what I can see through some small areas of coating that have flaked off. I have not seen any leaks yet. Someone also suggested using a urethane caulk.


----------

